# Wheel bearings shot!



## MTord03 (Mar 7, 2012)

I took the boat and trailer out yesterday to air up the tires and noticed my left wheel didnt look right. I was able to move the wheel front and back and almost able to remove the wheel. There is nothing left of my wheel bearings. Is this a part a part store would have or is it going to be something i have to order? Thanks


----------



## JMichael (Mar 7, 2012)

Well your local auto parts store should have them or be able to get them for you but your going to need some numbers or some measurements from the spindle and hub.


----------



## acwd (Mar 7, 2012)

Try Napa. The local Napa store here carries wheel bearing kits for different trailers and such. I bought a couple of kits last year for like 13 or 14 bucks a piece. They come with both bearing, races and seals.

Steve


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 7, 2012)

Pull the bearings and seals from the other side and take them with you.
Hows the spindle?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 8, 2012)

If you can't see the part numbers on the bearings just take them to napa ect, let them measure um for you


----------



## acwd (Mar 8, 2012)

https://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/Result.aspx?N=37032

Theres a link.

Steve


----------



## MTord03 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. Steve im going to run to napa tonight after work. Hopefully they will have what i need


----------



## spotco2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Just replaced ours with parts on the shelf at Auto Zone.


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 10, 2012)

Got to keep them greased up. Pack the new ones good with good grease and make sure to do the other one as well... Bearing buddies help to pack them every so often... Glad you didn't find that out on the road some where.


----------



## MTord03 (Mar 14, 2012)

Got the bearings replaced and everything is good as new! @ JasonLester Im very thankful it didnt happen while i was out and about. Thanks again everyone for the help


----------

